# The Argonath



## Talierin (Jul 13, 2002)

On the island of Cair Andros, a majestic building began to go up. Soon one summer's night small swan boats are seen going from the shore to the island, carrying people in formal attire to the building. They look up as they near the shore to see the words "The Argonath".

As they come through the lattice wooden revolving doors, an engineering marvel, they see two huge pillars made of rich red mahogany wood holding the roof up. They are the image of the two Pillars of Argonath.

And then they gaze on the floor. Blackjack, poker, and roulette tables are everywhere, dealers waiting to begin the play. Talierin, dressed in her customary green, walks up to the customers and welcomes them to the Argonath, Middle-earth's first casino...


----------



## Uminya (Jul 13, 2002)

Ciryaher enters through the side-door wearing a dark grey robe and a cloth wrapped so that only his eyes are visible.

Walking around quietly as guests enter, he watches them and regards them with a nod at most.

He makes his way to Talierin and speaks in a low voice, "All is well so far, madam. I will continue to make my rounds." With a bow, Cir goes back to sauntering about the casino floor.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jul 13, 2002)

*Two tall me, in dark grey cloaks. A hood covering their faces. Their swords are only visible. They walk to Tal and bows down. They then split up. After them comes a tall man, dressed in a black cloak, with a white horse.

*Tal sees the emblem
"Welcome Eomer"

"Indeed, please don't call me Eomer, call me Dinmention. I don't want to be recognised. Those two men are mine. If you don't mind they will be assisting me, when I play. They are here to make sure no one will cheat"


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 13, 2002)

Elbereth enters the grand casino a long flowing cloak wrapped about her shoulders. She goes over to greet her friends.

"Hi everyone. This place is incredible Tal! You really out done yourself this time!"

Tal: "Thanks!"

Elbereth then whispers to her "So where is the Slot machines? I have about a hundred quarters here that are just waiting to win me some big money..." 
*She opens her cloak, and reveals an elaborate quarter dispensing belt...filled with several rows of quarters and half dollars coins.*


----------



## Talierin (Jul 13, 2002)

Tal takes her to a room off the main hall, filled with all kinds of slot machines. "Here they are. I will tell you though, the Argonath is more of a high-stakes card casino than slots, but we still have them anyways. Good luck!"


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 13, 2002)

An old blind man sit's outside the entrance to the Argonath, he is playing a guitar. He chants with a dark silky- voice:

_* When the dark comes rising, six shall turn it back
three from the circle, three from the track
wood bronze iron, fire water stone
five will return, and one go alone*_

(just really really like Tal's sig )

And then he spoke under his breath, in a death like tone...

There were three of them, three smalls crolls, lost within the circles of the world. Some of them were Numenorian, some were not, but they were all important... One lies on a burnt parchment, and light shines on it eternally. Another is written in the book of the victim, and therein lies the answer. And the final was spoken by a blind man, before the gates of a great building at the end of the great river...

_ *The Tangible Doppelganger*

When a fould wind blows from the east, there shall arise a great, indestructible evil. This evil shall be a living counterpart of a great good. They are one. What one feels the other shall too. They are connected beyond the bonds of this world. They are each immortal. The only way to banish the foul monster is to make the pure white not so pure. They must be combined, for they are, in truth, two sides of the one person. This may be done with the sindadi, the Greystone of Meneltarma, which are kept in the shrine of Eru. _


----------



## Talierin (Jul 13, 2002)

OOC: Thankee Elessar! I made a wallpaper out of it yesterday, hehehe... btw, Susan Cooper has a new book coming out called Green Boy... I can't remember what it's about though...


Talierin looks around at the guests, all busy concentrating on their chosen games, and smiles. This was going to be a fun venture.


----------



## Khamul (Jul 13, 2002)

Drygo decides to venture into the only legal casino in Middle Earth. How he longed that those meddling rules had not stopped the great casino in the depths of Khazad-Dum. He walked in slowly, and sat down, facing the nearest slot machine. He dropped a smooth rock into the opening, and to his suprise, it worked perfectly! After a round, he sent messangers back to Khand, asking for all attention to be directed towards making stones such as the one he had previously used. Drygo moved over to the bar, smiling smugly to himself.


----------



## Uminya (Jul 13, 2002)

The robed man stepped behind Drygo with a small, flat stone in his hand. Ungently, he pressed the edge of the stone into the small of Drygo's back, and then slapped the side of his head. "What are you trying to pull, here, Khanite? Trying to cheat, I see. We have ways of dealing with cheaters."

He turned and shouted, "LORIEN!!!" while keeping a grasp on Drygo's neck.


----------



## Khamul (Jul 13, 2002)

Drygo wonders what is so illegal about using stones. He did not recall seeing a sign that says "No stones allowed!" If this false advertising continues, he will have to file a civil suit, on the grounds of foul play, and false advertising. Well, what form of money does Middle Earth exactly have? According to the legend of the Khandavian explorers, a smooth stone is worth more than a dragon's hoard. Drygo calmly asks to be let go.


----------



## Uminya (Jul 13, 2002)

Cir points to the bank, "Go cash in precious metals or stones for tokens and/or chips."


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jul 13, 2002)

(NO WAY!!!  I thought she was dead or something ... just amazing...)


----------



## Khamul (Jul 13, 2002)

I will not read the cursed language of the Elves! It is a mockery of the true language, created by Sauron! But, these stones better be paid for in full! One stone alone, is worth more than any of these slot machines can give. If this is not justified, the suit will happen! And under the grounds of discrimination unto those who do not read the language of the Elves. What can one do when their rights are stolen from them?! Besides defend the freedoms that they still possess. With the with-holding of proper compensation, your rights may be taken away next. When the rights of one fall, others shall soon fall. When the time comes that you shall be cast naked into the streets, you will regret any decision that does not agree with the basic freedoms I hold!


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jul 13, 2002)

*Dinmention walks up to Tal
"Is there a bar here, where i can get some food. Most of the other inns wasn't as good as what your food is"


----------



## Talierin (Jul 13, 2002)

Talierin points Dinmention in the direction of a large door. "The bar and restaurant is that-a-way," she smiles at him.

Then seeing the commotion with her security man and the orc, she walks over to them. "What's the problem here?" She listens to Mr. Sting rant about not being able to read elvish, then gently says "Look right beneath the elvish, there are three other languages written below, Westron, Rohirric, and Orcish. Surely you can read at least one of those? And also, stones are considered cheating, please use real gold or gems."


(Yeah, she's still living... I think her website is www.thelostland.com Have you read Seaward? That one is really good. It's a fantasy about Life and Death.)


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 13, 2002)

A short dwarf walks in in a layer suit and a breifcase. He walks up by Drygo and the man holding him. "Sir please release this man and let him get his chips or I iwll be forced to sue for everything you've got(sorry I alsways wanted to say that). After that Nain(of course it was me) walks over to a blackjack table and starts playing.


----------



## Lorien (Jul 13, 2002)

Lorien comes running through the halls wearing a midnight blue robe and trying to keep his balance. As he reaches Cir he slides on the floor landing with a crash. "I told you people that we used too much wax on the damned floor! Now see what you guys did! My butt hurts!" He raises himself and almost slips again but holds on to one of the slot machines for support. Straightening himself cautiously he pulls his robes straight and says, "Now whats going on? Why'd you yell so loud?"


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 13, 2002)

Suddenly, above the humming of the slot machines and the yelling in the main lobby...A squeal can be heard from the middle of the slot machine room lights are flashing wildly.

"HOORAY!!! HOORAY!!!! I WON!!! I WON THE BIG JACKPOT!!! WOOOOOHOOOO!!!!!! 5 THOUSAND DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!!! DRINKS ARE ON ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Talierin (Jul 13, 2002)

Everyone dashes for the bar, knocking poor Dinmention out of his stool.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 14, 2002)

Nain starts a chant "FREE DRINKS! FREE DRINKS!" While waiting for his strawberry dacre with whip cream Nain slips over to the slot machine that Elbereth was using. He gives it a pull and then........."I WON! I WON DA MONEY! I WON I WON! MUAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Nain picks up his money and asks El if she wants to split the drinks with everyone.


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 14, 2002)

"Very funny Nain...but you know you can not win on the same machine after someone has already won on it the momment before. That is a slot machine rule... And I hate to break it to you but that money you are holding was there when you sat down...it is mine. Although I appreciate the fact that you would help me pay for all those drinks...oh, boy!!! Did I put my foot in my mouth or what?"


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 14, 2002)

"NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!" Nain screams. He walks to the slot machine to it's right. Gives it a pull and....................you guessed it................."I WIN AGAIN! MAUAHAHHAHAHHAHA!"


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 14, 2002)

"Hahaha....yes I guess you did...Those 15 quarters will come in handy someday...hehe. Congratualations!!!!"


----------



## Uminya (Jul 14, 2002)

Cir and Lorien drag the dwarf with a layered-suit out of the casino and pour his daquiri on his head. "Come back when you're not on an acid trip, sonny."


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 14, 2002)

Nain comes back and says "Thats all I got? Oh bum." Nain bangs his head on the machine and out falls 10,000 dollars. Nain screams "MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!3RD TIMES A CHARM!" He sees the men walking back towards him. He slips them each 100$ and they don't bother him any more.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jul 14, 2002)

*Dinmention gets knocked off his stool. And gets trampled by the other customers.

*The two men quickly run to Dinmention to help Eomer up again.

"How rude, I was quietly having something to eat. Gees. I will go see the manager"

*Eomer walks to Tal, he then takes his cloak off

"There are some quite rude customers you have Lady Talierin. I wish to be a bouncer, with Lorien and Cir. I await for you answer. 
And if i may say , You food is excellent, just beautiful. I will speak to the chef later. Also I suggest that you remove all drunken customers from the Casino, before they get themselves into trouble"


----------



## Lorien (Jul 14, 2002)

Lorien shrugging after throwing the guy out of the casino goes over to the bar and gets himself a drink. Walking upto Cir he says, "We should throw all this riff-raff out of this joint! This place is getting positively crowded. Imagine I had to trample, albow and kick atleast 30 people to get my drink."


----------



## Kementari (Jul 14, 2002)

Kem walks in wearing an elaborate burgundy-coloured gown. She winks at Cir and Lorien, and walks along the endless rows of card tables and slot machines, pretending to take an intrest in these reckless activities. She keeps a close eye on all present and is quite ready to blow the wistle on anyone she finds to be cheating..


----------



## Khamul (Jul 14, 2002)

Drygo wonders why they would put the time and effort into translating the preceeding languages. When he sees the masses running to the bar he realizes that this was his chance. He began to slowly sneak behind the nearest slot machine.....


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 14, 2002)

Nain, with his pockets full of money walks up to Tal and says "Hey Tal, Can I be one of your blackjack dealers? I am really good at the gaem and will make the place some money."


----------



## Talierin (Jul 14, 2002)

"Fine, you and Dinmention may be a dealer and informant. And the bartender will keep a good eye on the drinkers and inform Ciryaher and Lorien when it's time for them to go."

Then, seeing one of the machines being violently shaken and suspecting Drygo, signals Ciryaher over, telling him to investigate, and if it be Drygo, that Drygo is to be banned from the Argonath permanently.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 14, 2002)

Nain rips off his lawyer outfit and reveals a blackjack suit with a green visor, he plops a cigar in his muth and goes behind a table. He begins playing with customers, pummling into the earth with his blackjack skills.


----------



## Khamul (Jul 14, 2002)

Drygo wonders why anyone would have placed a figure of him behind the slot machine. What an awful prank!! Drygo walks casually to the bar, waving to Tal as he sits down for his drink.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 14, 2002)

Nain shakes his head as he thinks of the sicko who would do such a thing to Drygo. Nain countinues beating customers like that guy from Vegas Vaction to Mr.Grizzwald(the customers).


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jul 15, 2002)

*Eomer too takes off his armour. Wearing a white formal shirt with black pants, and a Silver shiny Vest.

"OK gather around, we have blackjack, Poker, and all the other card games you can think of, who will play first??"


*4 men walk join up.

*Eomer deals the cards. While he keeps his eye on the players. He notices that one of the men, have aces in his sleeve.

"Excuse me sir, could you unroll you sleeve?"

*THe man is nervous. He then gets up and starts to run away

*Eomer clicks his fingers
"We have a cheater here, Now ladies and Gentlemen, you see these two lovely fine men here, Lorien and Cir. Now they are great people when you are on their good side, but if you like to cheat or do any of that funny stuff, like that foolish man. Cir and Lorien unfortunately will have to punish you. Now look at them. THEY ARE HUGE. I suggest you don't try anything funny, or you will be thrown out and won't be aloud to come back again"


----------



## Lorien (Jul 15, 2002)

Lorien who was drinking when Dinmention gave his little speech spits his drink out and immediately says, "I am?" and glances downwards. Suddenly realizing what he meant, Lorien flushed and said, "Um, yeah y'know? Like I'm pretty tall and stuff so....er....basically don't be cheating or..um...Cir mind helping me here?"


----------



## whiterider (Jul 15, 2002)

Benjamin enters dressed in a jesters outfit with shiny silver bells on his hat ,very effective when playing poker as it intimidates the opponents.He walks over to Talerin and congragulates him on his fine establishment.He then sits in for a game of blackjack.Seeing Nain is also at the table he salutes him and then begins playing ,soon cleaning a couple of rich visitors of their precious money ,ah ha suckers they couldnt handle my shiny bells


----------



## Khamul (Jul 15, 2002)

Drygo wanders over to Nain's table and chuckles, seeing him win over and over against these 'children.' 

Walking away, he notices someone painting rude marks on the walls, and messages saying 'Drygo was here.' Drygo points these out to L&C who happen to be occupied at the moment. He sits down, knowing that blood was not to be shed here. He would let security take care of these vandals...


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 15, 2002)

Nain changes his table to a poker table and pulls up a chair. Again he starts beating people until they are broke, but people are so bent on beating Nain they go to the nearest atm and get more money and play again(this process keeps continuing). In the middle of a game he makes a bet with a man hes playing. Nain says "Hey if I win will you buy me a drink? And if you win I'll buy you anything in the Argonath." The man shakes on it because he has a flush. He plays his card and smiles. Nain puts down his card and smiles and the other man frowns for Nain has a royal flush. "Go get me a hurricane buddy." The man walks away and brings Nain his drink.


----------



## Uminya (Jul 15, 2002)

Cir rolls his eyes and mutters, "Why do criminals make me get mean?"

He pulls up his sleeves and rubs his hands together then aims his palms at the violator. There is a twinkling over his head, and writing appears in bright letters: _"I'm a Cheater, and I steal your Money"_

At the laughter of the crowd, the cheater runs off, the letters remaining over his head every time he is around people.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jul 18, 2002)

*Eomer goes and takes a break, He then goes and has a drink


----------



## Uminya (Jul 18, 2002)

Ciryaher sees all are being well-behaved and decides to occupy himself with a game of 5-card-stud poker at a nearby table.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 18, 2002)

Nain gets tired of beating people in poker so he spins his table and it turns into one of those cooky games like pick a number 1-10 or gues which hand, and so on and so forth.


----------



## whiterider (Jul 19, 2002)

Henjamin goes to the bar and gets a drink then returns to a game of roulette,his jester hat again brings him luck and soon he has aquired a tidy profit leaving a few people completly broke but being a nice guy gives them a chance to win some back


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jul 19, 2002)

*Eomer gets really tired.
He walks up to Tal

"Hey Tal, would i be able to stay here for the night, I am extremely tired, and I don't think I will make it, And like they say if you Drink and Ride your a bloody idiot"


----------



## Talierin (Jul 19, 2002)

"The hotel section is up the stairs..."


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jul 20, 2002)

"Once again, your buildings, always have everything Lady Tal."

*Eomer bows down low, nearly falls over, because his tired and fully drunk. 

He tries to get up the stairs though falls over everytime
"Dont worry i'm ok, Yeah you go back and play, I'm fine"

After many attempts his two men, have to pick him up. 

*Eomer then gets in the bed, and sleeps


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 22, 2002)

Meanwhile...in the Roulette room.

Elbereth enters the room, her aunterage of beautiful young males models in slick black suits, following close behind. 
She is dressed in a beautiful red slip dress with a plunging cowl neck, strappy red heels, and teardrop earings. Her hair is piled exquisitely on her head, bearing her long beautiful ivory neck, which is adorned with a rare Harry Winston diamond and ruby necklace, circa 1945. 

She is feeling confident after her big winnings in the slot room...so she is feeling good as she makes her way to an empty roulette table in the back of the room.


----------



## Uminya (Jul 23, 2002)

After losing fifteen hundred at the poker table, Ciryaher decides to cut his losses and quit.

He espies a tasty tray of cheeses on his way out of the gaming room and deftly steals it for his own stomach's ends.


----------



## whiterider (Jul 23, 2002)

Benjamin slided off to the bar and begins to get senselessly drunk on his winnings.
FREE DRINKS ON ME EVERYONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Uminya (Jul 23, 2002)

Ciryaher looks at Ben stoicly, then grabs a glass and pours its contents on his head. "Don't know why you wanted _that_," he said skeptically.


----------



## whiterider (Jul 24, 2002)

Benjamin now totally merry finds himself unable to stop laughing ,and seeing cir pour a drink over him makes him roll around laughing senselessly


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jul 25, 2002)

*Eomer is sleeping, he then hears the laughs. He gets out of bed, and then walks down stairs
"SHUTUP, CAN"T U SEE, I"M TRYING TO SLEEP, WHAT IN ERU, ITS 4am IN THE MORNING, GO TO BED"

*EOmer goes back up and sleeps.
Where 4 men guard his door


----------



## whiterider (Jul 25, 2002)

Booo, I was only laughing ,any way I am off to bed too , can I get a bed for the night here please


----------



## Talierin (Sep 21, 2002)

*announcement comes through the speakers* LIMITED TIME ONLY! DRINKS TWO FOR ONE IN THE BAR AREA!


----------



## Aerin (Sep 21, 2002)

*Aerin enters the Argonath and says hi to Tal. Hearing about the drinks special, she heads over to the bar before pushing her luck at the slot machines.*


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Sep 21, 2002)

*Eomer heres the announcement, quickly gets out of bed, as he is about to walk outside, he sees his not properly dressed. He rushes to get some clothes on, he then runs down stairs nearly falling down them. He then goes straight to the bar. Reaches inside to get his money.

"AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRHHHHHHH I forgot my wallet"

*Eomer runs back into his room then fetches his wallet then runs downs the stair, he trips over himself and falls down the stair knocking himself unconscious.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 23, 2002)

oooh. Casino!" anamatar yelled as he ran in. He waked someone in the leg with a cat so theyd have to go to his hospital bar. "Keep that ckeck book handy cuz i am one lucky gun in blackjack!"


----------



## Uminya (Sep 26, 2002)

Ciryaher suddenly wakes up in a corner with a tray of cheeses on his stomach. Sending the cubes flying, he leaps to his feet and rubs his eyes. Seeing various people giving him strange looks, he quickly assured them, "I was awake the whole time....really, I was!"

_Hmm...this isn't working...a diversion!_ he plots.

"Look!" he points, "It's Christopher Lloyd!" He then makes a move to dash away but stops when nobody falls for it. He is then pelted with rolled up newspapers and pimento loaves.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 26, 2002)

anamatar had just wasted his last quarter on the slots machine.  "I'll be back when i have more money." he started walking out the door. The door swung close behind him. Suddenly he bursted through the doors and ran to the slots. "I found a quarter!"


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Oct 2, 2002)

*Eomer wakes up,

"Oh man what happened, my head hurts"

*Gets up and see that the free drinks are gone. 

"DAM"

*Goes to the pokies, and sticks in a coin. And what you know ends up winning 250 coins.


----------

